# Pte. Michael Freeman - 3 RCR - 26 Dec 2008 -  3 wounded



## old medic

1 Canadian Soldier reported killed,  3 wounded in IED explosion earlier today.
CTV newsnet is now announcing.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Damnit not again........


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Canadian soldier killed by IED in Kandahar
Updated Fri. Dec. 26 2008 1:00 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

One Canadian soldier was killed and three others were wounded after an improvised explosive device went off in the Zhari District of Kandahar Province. 

The incident occured on Friday morning. 

The dead soldier's immediate family has been notified. However, the family has requested that the soldier's identity not yet be released. 

The wounded soldiers are said to be in good condition.


----------



## darmil

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb
Updated Fri. Dec. 26 2008 1:24 PM ET
CTV.ca News Staff

One Canadian soldier was killed and three others were wounded after an improvised explosive device went off in the Zhari District of Kandahar Province. 

The incident occurred on Friday morning, about 25 kilometres west of Kandahar City. 

The dead soldier's immediate family has been notified. However, the family has requested that the soldier's identity not yet be released. 

The wounded Canadian soldiers are said to be in good condition. 

In December alone, seven Canadian soldiers have been killed by roadside bomb attacks. 

Canadian Forces also said Friday they have killed the man behind the planning and planting of the IEDs. 

Shahir Sahib, along with 11 other armed insurgents, was killed in an operation Friday. 

Sahib is believed to have been involved in planting the IEDs that killed six Canadian soldiers in two separate incidents earlier this month. 

Canadian intelligence played a key role in developing leads and information to help coalition forces carry out the mission. 

The latest death brings the number of Canadian soldiers killed in the mission in Afghanistan to 104 since 2001. 

One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed. 



Canadian soldier killed, 3 injured in Afghanistan blast
Last Updated: Friday, December 26, 2008 | 1:22 PM ET CBC News  

One Canadian soldier was killed and three were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated in Afghanistan on Friday.

The incident occurred Friday morning in the Zhari District of Kandahar province about 24 kilometres west of Kandahar City, Canadian military officials said.

Family members of the soldier who died have been notified, but his name is not yet being released at their request, the military said.

Military officials said the three soldiers who were wounded are in good condition.

The death puts the Canadian toll in Afghanistan to 104 soldiers and one diplomat since the mission began seven years ago.

Canada has about 2,500 soldiers in Afghanistan. Most are based in the south around Kandahar. Its military mission is slated to end in 2011.

Roadside bomb attacks have killed seven Canadian soldiers in December alone.

More to come


----------



## R933ex

RIP soldier and a speedy recovery for the injured parties


----------



## armoured recce man

RIP my friend, I pray for you and your injured brothers,

you will be miss


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Canadian Soldier Killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–08.044 - December 26, 2008

OTTAWA– One Canadian soldier was killed and three others were injured when their armoured vehicle was struck by an explosion in Zharey District about 12:45 p.m. Kandahar time, December 26, 2008.

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield where all the soldiers are reported to be in good condition. 

Next of kin have been notified. The identity of the deceased soldier is being withheld at the request of the family.


----------



## Binrat_69

RIP


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP Soldier, and a speedy recovery to the injured. 


Damn this news


----------



## jollyjacktar

My deepest sympathy to the family and comrades of the fallen, a speedy recovery and revenge for the wounded.


----------



## forza_milan

My sympathies go out to the families and loved ones.


----------



## CougarKing

This is a terrible way to start Boxing Day. RIP Soldier and I pray that the wounded may have a speedy recovery.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, speedy recovery to those wounded.


----------



## Zam 041

RIP


----------



## gaspasser

With sadness again, I offer my condolances to the family of the fallen and the regiment. 

A heartfelt speedy recovery to the wounded.  
Not a nice way to remember Christmas.      :'(
 :'(


----------



## vonGarvin

It is certainly a black day in theatre.  
RIP to the fallen.
Get well to the wounded.
My condolences to those left behind!


----------



## 1feral1

Simply rotten news!

OWDU.


----------



## Celticgirl

December has brought a lot of sad news...R.I.P. soldier    I hope the injured make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## karl28

RIP


----------



## Sonnyjim

I may not be the smartest corn on the cob but what gets me is when people post comments like this idiot on CBC. Wonder if it's our little friend from BC. 

QUOTE:
proudcdnsoldier wrote:
Posted 2008/12/26
at 6:35 PM ETAnother fine soldier has been taken from us......May God Bless.

For all of those folks who want to bring politics into this tragic event, here you go:
The Liberals sent us there to re-build the country. The present govt changes our roll as a combat force, on the bequest of the Bush govt.

For those who think we are there defending our Country, please wake up. Our Country's defense has nothing to do with it. Nothing in our mission has to do with defending OUR COUNTRY. But we as soldiers do follow orders, and following the orders of the Govt of the day is our job. We serve the master as well as we can, good, bad or indifferent. To that end, we are expendable. Sad!

God Speed!

END QUOTE


This is nor the time, and CERTAINLY NOT the place if you ask me.


----------



## Takeniteasy

RIP    thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## P-PLATOON

RIP to the fallen and a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Good2Golf

Thoughts and prayers to family, friends and comrades of the fallen soldier, and a fast and full recovery to the wounded comrades.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

My heart weighs heavy for my fallen brother and his loved ones. I won't mourn you too hard Brother, knowing that your death, while not predicable, is justifed amongst those whom your soul was destined to protect. May peaace be upon you and your loved ones. You and yours, my foremost thoughts in my mind tonight as I sit grateful for the gift of holding my own close to me.


----------



## dimsum

Now that I'm actually in/around the Toronto area, where will the motorcade go in TO so I can pay my respects?  RIP.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/2008/12/26/7855531-cp.html

By Steve Rennie, THE CANADIAN PRESS
    

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - He was an avid golfer who loved nothing better than hitting a bucket of balls into the barren flatlands of Zhari district from a makeshift driving range at the Canadian outpost where he was stationed. 

Afghan children would eagerly retrieve the golf balls he had driven deep into the dusty plains in exchange for candy. 

But soldiers at Kandahar Airfield mostly remember Pvt. Michael Freeman's broad smile and staunch belief in Canada's military mission in Afghanistan. 

Freeman, 28, was killed Friday when his armoured vehicle struck a roadside bomb during a security patrol in southern Afghanistan. 

Three other soldiers were wounded in the attack and airlifted to the hospital at Kandahar Airfield. They are said to be in good condition. 

Freeman served with November Company, 3rd Battalion, the Royal Canadian Regiment from CFB Petawawa, Ont. He was less than two weeks back in Kandahar from home leave.  
   

This was his first tour of Afghanistan. 

"He had tremendous enthusiasm and was dedicated to the mission and to his fellow section mates," said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, the commander of coalition forces in Kandahar province. 

"He will be remembered by his friends and brothers-in-arms as a professional soldier who was always willing to lend a helping hand." 

Thompson paid a surprise visit to Freeman's forward operating base on Christmas day to serve Christmas dinner to the troops posted there. The general dished turkey to Freeman only hours before his death. 

"I have no doubt - although I wouldn't say that I remember serving him his turkey dinner - but, doubtless, I served Private Freeman his turkey dinner on Christmas day. And that does hit home," Thompson said. 

This latest death brings to 104 the number of Canadian soldiers killed in the Afghan mission since 2002. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed. 

 
 More on link.


----------



## manhole

RIP, soldier.......condolences to your family and friends.  We wish a full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Canadian Soldier Killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–08.045 - December 27, 2008

One Canadian soldier was killed and three others were injured when their armoured vehicle was struck by an explosion in Zharey District about 12:45 p.m. Kandahar time, December 26, 2008.   

The fallen soldier is Private Michael Freeman of 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at CFB Petawawa.

All members of Task Force Kandahar are thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this time of sorrow.  The dedication and sacrifice of soldiers like Private Michael Freeman is helping to make a difference in the lives of countless Afghan citizens. 

We will continue with our mission as we remember the life of Private Michael Freeman.  We remain committed to improving security and stability in Kandahar Province and working together with local Afghans to achieve peace and prosperity for their country.

-30-


----------



## pbi

RIP Pte Freeman. Thanks for everything you gave us. We're all thinking about your family, and all the other Canadian families who have lost their loved ones so close to Christmas.

pbi


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP, Michael Freeman.   

This is another soldier I trained on DP1 that I see has made the ultimate sacrifice. "Free Bird", you may be gone but most certainly not forgotten.


----------



## BernDawg

Stand easy lad, stand easy.


----------



## Snafu-Bar

My condolences to the family and freinds.  

RIP.


----------



## Yrys

My condolences to the family, friends, loved and loving ones  :cdnsalute: .


----------



## mariomike

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Now that I'm actually in/around the Toronto area, where will the motorcade go in TO so I can pay my respects?  RIP.


I am a member of the Toronto EMS Honour Guard. 
We join ranks with Toronto Police , Fire, and the CF, at the Coroner's Office as the repatriation terminates.


----------



## MikeL

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Death of Private Michael Freeman
NR–08.089 - December 27, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of the Department of National Defence, I wish to express my deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Private Michael Freeman, who was killed yesterday when the LAV III vehicle in which he was riding struck an improvised explosive device in the Zharey District in Afghanistan. Our thoughts are also with his three comrades who were injured in the same attack. We wish them a speedy recovery.

These brave men were selflessly serving Canada and working towards a noble goal – the reconstruction of Afghanistan. This UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission is a challenging one which the Government of Canada and the world community are committed to in order to help the people of Afghanistan build a stable society after decades of war.

Private Freeman served his country bravely with pride and dedication. His sacrifice will not be forgotten.

-30-

Private Freeman was from 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Body of Canadian soldier killed by bomb begins journey home
Defence minister, top soldier attend ramp ceremony
Last Updated: Saturday, December 27, 2008 | 12:02 PM ETCBC News 

The flag-draped casket of the latest Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan was loaded into a military plane at Kandahar Airfield for the long journey home on Saturday.






Pte. Michael Freeman, 28, was from 3rd Battalion, the Royal Canadian Regiment based at CFB Petawawa. (DND) 

Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Chief of Defence Staff Walter Natynczyk attended the ramp ceremony.

The two officials were in Afghanistan visiting the troops when Pte. Michael Freeman's armoured vehicle struck a roadside bomb during a security patrol around 12:45 p.m. local time on Friday.

"Pte. Freeman served his country bravely with pride and dedication. His sacrifice will not be forgotten," MacKay said in a statement.

Freeman's death brings to 104 the number of Canadian soldiers killed in the Afghan mission since 2002. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed.

Canada has about 2,500 soldiers in Afghanistan. Most are based in the south around Kandahar. Its military mission is slated to end in 2011.

Roadside bomb attacks have killed seven Canadian soldiers in December alone.

Freeman, 28, served with November Company, 3rd Battalion, the Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa in eastern Ontario.

He is described as an avid golfer who staunchly believed in what he was doing.

Friends say Freeman loved to hit a bucket of balls into the barren flatlands from a makeshift driving range at the outpost where he was stationed.

They say Afghan children would eagerly retrieve the golf balls he had driven deep into the dusty plains in exchange for candy.

Freeman had returned to Kandahar less than two weeks ago from home leave. This was his first tour of duty in Afghanistan.

The attack in the Zhari District of Kandahar province also wounded three other soldiers. They were airlifted to the hospital at Kandahar Airfield and were reported to be in good condition.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Private Michael Bruce Freeman
December 27, 2008

OTTAWA—The year is drawing to a close on a sad note. We have just learned that another of our soldiers, Private Michael Bruce Freeman, was killed by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan, and that three of his comrades were injured.

Our thoughts turn to the parents, family and friends of Private Michael Bruce Freeman. The loss of their loved one is beyond measure. Our thoughts are also with the wounded soldiers, to whom we wish a full recovery. We know how fraught with worry their friends and families must be today.

May they take some comfort from the support of our entire country, and may they know how deeply we value their commitment to protecting and helping to rebuild Afghanistan alongside its citizens. Our soldiers carry out their duties selflessly and with great determination, risking their lives to do so. Over the past few days, they have been distributing much-needed supplies to families, particularly to children, in the Kandahar region. Their generosity only heightens our feeling of utter helplessness when we lose one of them. All Canadians are saddened by this tragedy.

To the members of the Canadian Forces who are continuing their mission in Afghanistan by giving the very best of themselves, and who are grappling with this most recent incident, we offer our encouragement and profound gratitude.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information 
Lucie Caron
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-301-7344
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper
27 December 2008
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my thoughts and prayers to the family, friends and comrades of Private Michael Freeman of 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at CFB Petawawa, who died yesterday in Afghanistan when his LAV III vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in the Zharey District. 

Our thoughts also go out to his three comrades who were injured in the same attack.  We wish them a prompt recovery and thank them for their selfless service to Canada.

The Canadian Forces are making an immense sacrifice to bring freedom, democracy and self-reliance to the people of Afghanistan, all the while protecting Canada’s values and security.  

The Government of Canada is proud of the selfless work being performed by our Canadian Forces members in this United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission in Afghanistan.  Through their efforts, and those of our allies, the Afghan people have been given hope of a brighter future.”


----------



## Dog Walker

R.I.P. Pte Micheal Freeman.  

His uncle, Steve Freeman has posted a message over on the Maple Leaf Up Forum concerning his nephew. Here is a link to the tread for those who wish to read it. 

http://www.mapleleafup.org/forums/showthread.php?p=107328#post107328


----------



## ark

RIP Soldier


----------



## Yrys

MacKay with troops as they send fallen soldier home,_CTV.ca News Staff_

Defence Minister Peter MacKay joined Canadian troops at a solemn ramp 
ceremony at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan Saturday, as the casket of 
Pte. Michael Bruce Freeman was loaded onto a military aircraft to begin 
the journey home.

Freeman, of Peterborough, Ont., died Friday afternoon when the armoured 
vehicle he was riding in struck an improvised explosive device during a 
routine security patrol in the Zhari District of Kandahar Province. Three other 
soldiers were injured in the explosion. They are in good condition at the 
hospital at Kandahar Airfield.

It is believed that MacKay's attendance at the ramp ceremony was the first 
time a sitting defence minister has attended such an event at Kandahar Airfield. 
One of Freeman's wounded colleagues also attended the ramp ceremony on a 
military gurney.

Before the ceremony, MacKay expressed his condolences to Freeman's family.
"We regret that loss in the extreme as we do each and every one, and our 
thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends and loved ones in Canada," 
MacKay said.

Freeman, 28, was serving with N Company, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian 
Regiment from CFB Petawawa in Ontario. "He was a wonderful young man, 
a fine soldier and a great Canadian," said Lt.-Col. Roger Barrett, commanding 
officer of 3 RCR Battle Group. "I assure you we will not forget him."

Freeman, who was on his first tour of duty, had arrived in Afghanistan only two 
weeks before he died. Known to his buddies as "Chewie," the well-liked soldier 
was an avid golfer who set up a driving range in the desert near Zhari district, 
where he was posted.

"I am positive that November Company will keep that driving range, and all his 
mates will use it in his memory," Barrett added.

Freeman's death brings Canada's troop death toll in Afghanistan to 104. In 
December alone, seven Canadian soldiers were killed by roadside bomb attacks, 
making it the deadliest month of 2008.

Saturday's ramp ceremony marked the conclusion of a three-day visit by MacKay, 
along with Chief of Defence Staff General Walter Natynczyk, with Canadian troops 
stationed in southern Afghanistan.

During the trip, MacKay visited soldiers at several forwarding operating bases, 
travelling by helicopter throughout the volatile region. The trip was designed to 
showcase some of the new military equipment being used by the Canadians, 
including aerial surveillance drones and Chinook helicopters.

Canada now has two Chinook helicopters and four more are on the way. The 
heavy-lift choppers will allow troops to move around the country and avoid 
the dangerous roadways.

At each stop, MacKay asked troops about their combat experiences and 
offered them words of support and encouragement. "You're here doing 
incredibly important work on behalf of all of us and for that we are 
eternally grateful," MacKay said to one group.

During a speech to soldiers, Natynczyk added that the fallen soldier and his platoon 
have been inspirational in their resolve and dedication. "This is a tough one. At the 
same time, talking to his comrades, they're picking themselves up. We've got to 
soldier on," he said.

"You can only be inspired by the spirit."

Liberal Leader Michael Ignatieff also offered his condolences to Freeman's friends 
and family in a statement issued on Saturday. "We will remember him for his courage 
and sacrifice in service to Canada and to the people of Afghanistan," the statement said.

Ignatieff also said he wished the three injured soldiers "a full recovery."

_With files from The Canadian Press_


----------



## Trooper Hale

Even though i'm a world away and even though i've never met the majority of these blokes, it still hurts every time i hear another member of the CF has copped it. Yours is a great military and every single man and woman in it should be proud of what this man has sacrificed in the name of Canada and in the effort to help raise Afghanistan to where it deserves to be.
Like the rest of you, I'm mourning the loss of another one of _our_ great soldier brothers and know that his loss wont be in vain.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Every one of these hurts.  The poorest born, lowest ranking soldier killed in the service of his/her nation, is ten times the citizen of any politician or captain of industry, and each deserves a hero's send off.


----------



## GAP

MacKay with troops as they send fallen soldier home
Updated Sat. Dec. 27 2008 7:59 PM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Defence Minister Peter MacKay joined Canadian troops at a solemn ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan Saturday, as the casket of Pte. Michael Bruce Freeman was loaded onto a military aircraft to begin the journey home. 

Freeman, of Peterborough, Ont., died Friday afternoon when the armoured vehicle he was riding in struck an improvised explosive device during a routine security patrol in the Zhari District of Kandahar Province. 

Three other soldiers were injured in the explosion. They are in good condition at the hospital at Kandahar Airfield. 

It is believed that MacKay's attendance at the ramp ceremony was the first time a sitting defence minister has attended such an event at Kandahar Airfield. One of Freeman's wounded colleagues also attended the ramp ceremony on a military gurney.

Before the ceremony, MacKay expressed his condolences to Freeman's family. 

"We regret that loss in the extreme as we do each and every one, and our thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends and loved ones in Canada," MacKay said. 

Freeman, 28, was serving with N Company, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment from CFB Petawawa in Ontario. 

"He was a wonderful young man, a fine soldier and a great Canadian," said Lt.-Col. Roger Barrett, commanding officer of 3 RCR Battle Group. "I assure you we will not forget him." 

Freeman, who was on his first tour of duty, had arrived in Afghanistan only two weeks before he died.

Known to his buddies as "Chewie," the well-liked soldier was an avid golfer who set up a driving range in the desert near Zhari district, where he was posted.
More on link


----------



## Nfld Sapper

As a footnote to this, both Newsworld and Newsnet are reporting (unless I am hearing it wrong  :-\)  that both the CDS and MND are accompanying Pte. Freeman at least part of the way home.


----------



## Rocketryan

Rest In Peace


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP soldier!. You have done your duty, now we will do ours.


----------



## cameron

RIP to another one of Canada's fallen sons and a full and speedy recovery to the wounded. :cdnsalute:


----------



## gun runner

Rest in peace troop. Sincerest sympathies to his family and friends. Ubique


----------

